# CPT code for Carotid Endartectomy ??



## inswiz (Mar 30, 2009)

Can someone please tell me the code to use for a Left Carotid Endartectomy?
I am stumped.

Thanks.


----------



## Anna Weaver (Mar 30, 2009)

*endarterectomy*

Look at 35301


----------



## inswiz (Mar 30, 2009)

Thank you Anna


----------

